# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون الدولي العام >  نفاذ اتفاقية الامم المتحدة لمكافحة الفساد في مصر ودورها في محاكمة الفاسدين واسترداد ا

## دكتور مصطفى عبد الكريم

نفاذ اتفاقية الأمم المتحدة لمكافحة الفساد في مصر ودورها في محاكمة الفاسدين واسترداد الاموال المنهوبة  كتاب للمستشار الدكتور مصطفى عبد الكريم دار النشر دار الفكر والقانون بالمنصورة 2011 واهيمتها بعدة ثورة 25 يناير 2011

----------


## علوة

احضر رسالة دكتوراه حول اتفاقية الامم المتحدة لمكافحة الفساد, واتمنى ان اصل الى اى موضوع متعلق بها
على صديق
aliseddik@yahoo.com

----------


## dawli

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------

